# Minute Long Pause In Boot Up

## xeonman9000

Hi,

I recently reinstalled Gentoo as I needed to alter my partitioning scheme. Now, when I bootup I get the output of dmesg displayed on the screen for a while before it begins the boot process. This never used to happen, it would go straight into the boot processes where you get the coloured text saying

```
Loading module raid1...       [ OK ]

Starting SSHD...                [ OK ]

etc.
```

, the dmesg then pauses at around 7.5 seconds and returns at 62 seconds for a bit longer before beginning the normal boot process.

From the output of dmesg it looks as though it is trying to load the firmware for my not fully Linux supported soundcard. What can I do to prevent it doing this in future?

```
[    7.559435] usb-stor-scan used greatest stack depth: 4672 bytes left

[    7.559690] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   62.161085] firmware: emu/emu0404.fw not found. Err = -2

[   62.161212] emu1010: Loading Firmware file emu/emu0404.fw failed
```

output of dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/m79f585ac

----------

## Malvineous

Don't compile the sound card driver into the kernel, use it as a module (which you can prevent from loading to see if it's the real cause of the problem.)  You could also try the magic SysRq key during the delay to dump a list of tasks to see what part of the kernel is stuck.

----------

## poly_poly-man

yes - sound card drivers should not be in-kernel, if possible. Especially if it's looking for firmware, which will probably be on a not-yet-mounted partition at that point, thus causing the delays.

----------

## mwoodiupui

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> yes - sound card drivers should not be in-kernel, if possible.

 

OK, why?  They've worked well in-kernel for me.

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> Especially if it's looking for firmware, which will probably be on a not-yet-mounted partition at that point, thus causing the delays.

 

Why would /lib/firmware not be on the root partition?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *mwoodiupui wrote:*   

>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   yes - sound card drivers should not be in-kernel, if possible. 
> 
> OK, why?  They've worked well in-kernel for me.

 various issues, like this. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *poly_poly-man wrote:*   Especially if it's looking for firmware, which will probably be on a not-yet-mounted partition at that point, thus causing the delays. 
> 
> Why would /lib/firmware not be on the root partition?

 the root partition is not mounted at that point

----------

